# frame and sheetrock an arch



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Doing work in an apt renovation in a few weeks and I need to put arch way in a load bearing timber framed wall. After I build the header, I plan to bend 3/8" plywood to form the arch, and then fill in the corners with blocks of wood. To finish just inside surface of the arch, I plan to tack wire lath to the plywood, mud it with structo-lite, then match it to the drywall on the walls, mud on corner bead, and smooth with premixed mud. At least this is the way I learned to do it. Wondering if you guys have any suggestions?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

ch0mpie said:


> Doing work in an apt renovation in a few weeks and I need to put arch way in a load bearing timber framed wall. After I build the header, I plan to bend 3/8" plywood to form the arch, and then fill in the corners with blocks of wood. To finish just inside surface of the arch, I plan to tack wire lath to the plywood, mud it with structo-lite, then match it to the drywall on the walls, mud on corner bead, and smooth with premixed mud. At least this is the way I learned to do it. Wondering if you guys have any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Jon



Good Idea!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This is really funny considering that arches were originally concieved as load bearing structures. Now we're back to post and beam and arches are asthetic.

Your plan sounds good.


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

I usually cut my arch out of 2 sheets of plywood put blocking in between so that your finished thickness is 1" less than your wall to allow for 1/2 inch sheetrock on each side. then sheetrock over the plywood. For the inside you can buy bender board or set your circular saw 1/8 of an inch less than the thickness of your plywood and make scores every 1/2 inch on the back of the strip. This will make the strip flexible so that you can bend it around the inside of the arch. then plaster away.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

We did this in a reno. couple yrs ago where we had a 20'? wall. That got 3 arches w/ roman style pillars. The arches we did by taking MDF and cutting out the arch. Then we capped the header on each side with the MDF. Studed as ness. on the inside of the arches for the 1/4" luan that was bent to the dimension of the arches. Drywalled the MDF, and bendable vinyl cornerbead, mud and viola. Arches.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Funny no one told you the easy way to frame a arch. PM me I will give you simple instructions on how to frame a arch. I won't divulge that info in drublic. :laughing: 

Hey Adam I'll hook you up if you want to know. :thumbsup: 

Framers Unite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn framers and their secrets.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm into cheating now a days.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

JPV123 said:


> I usually cut my arch out of 2 sheets of plywood put blocking in between so that your finished thickness is 1" less than your wall to allow for 1/2 inch sheetrock on each side. then sheetrock over the plywood. For the inside you can buy bender board or set your circular saw 1/8 of an inch less than the thickness of your plywood and make scores every 1/2 inch on the back of the strip. This will make the strip flexible so that you can bend it around the inside of the arch. then plaster away.


Thats how I do it.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Mike is that figure showing drywall with the backing cut off?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

With the backing cut off? You mean just using the paper? No, it's just showing you fast, fast production methods of doing an arch using Trim Tex products.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

KBKConstruction said:


> Damn framers and their secrets.


I'd tell yah but your a Steelers Fan. Wait so is Adam. :laughing: 

Ok since I can't hold a grudge against my bud Adam. I'll just tell the world. :shutup: 


To first layout a arch you must cut 2 pieces of plywood of equal size of the area you want to cover. I.E. say 42.5" is the width of the opening. Now determine the length of the legs by how shallow or deep you want your radius. Deep longer the legs. Ok so lets say we want 12" legs. So cut the ply 42.5" x 14"

Now you want to snap a line and mark center on the ply so half of 42.5" is 21 1/4". Match up the center line on the ply with the snap line. On the center line measure down from the top 1.5" mark. Also mark from the top down one side or both 13.5" (12" +1.5") I also like to spike a nail here for the next step. Now with 2 tape measures take one and pull from the 1.5" line down the snapline. Hook the other one on the leg where the nail is spiked and match the numbers.

Now spike a nail, hook, scribe and cut. Cut and nail 2x4's to the thickness of header.
I use this method for production cutting of simple barrel archs. Complex McD type Archs (true) require more than one Apex to accomplish.

Also note that arch depth will be determined wholly on required min. head height. And all numbers used here are variable.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

That never occurred to me, I've always cut a couple of 2x6's or whatever to the curve, nailed them in, faced them with rock, then taken rock the depth of the arch and scored the back every 2", bent it into the curve, screwed it on, plastic flex bead, mud and done.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow i thought you wetted drywall to get it to bend inside of a arch. Take a pump sprayer fill it will water they spray the drywall so it will bend. Then bend it inside of the arch and screw it down. Let it dry then mud.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

KBKConstruction said:


> We did this in a reno. couple yrs ago where we had a 20'? wall. That got 3 arches w/ roman style pillars. The arches we did by taking MDF and cutting out the arch. Then we capped the header on each side with the MDF. Studed as ness. on the inside of the arches for the 1/4" luan that was bent to the dimension of the arches. Drywalled the MDF, and bendable vinyl cornerbead, mud and viola. Arches.



I framed in Reno to


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

reveivl said:


> That never occurred to me, I've always cut a couple of 2x6's or whatever to the curve, nailed them in, faced them with rock, then taken rock the depth of the arch and scored the back every 2", bent it into the curve, screwed it on, plastic flex bead, mud and done.


Walla here you go.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> Funny no one told you the easy way to frame a arch. PM me I will give you simple instructions on how to frame a arch. I won't divulge that info in drublic. :laughing:
> 
> Hey Adam I'll hook you up if you want to know. :thumbsup:
> 
> Framers Unite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We are the few the proud. We are the framers of the world. HOOOORA. 

Hey KBK hold my hammer while I nail your GIRL%^%


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> I'd tell yah but your a Steelers Fan. Wait so is Adam. :laughing:
> 
> Ok since I can't hold a grudge against my bud Adam. I'll just tell the world. :shutup:
> 
> ...



Well you just explained it. That's the same way I cut over half round windows or ecliptic windows when siding and cornice arrive. 

Have you ever used the sun through the window trick Moore? I learned this from a guy that said here try this when you dont know shiot and a kid. 

Sunshines through the window and lays you a perfect diagram on the sub-floor. Take your sheet lay it down on the floor and there you have your template. Now you know Im old school.

We framers that have been framing up north are tried and true to our craft.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I always make arches using ply. It makes for a much stronger job. Some of those preformed jobs are really quick but you give it a whack with a sofa and its gonna end in tears.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> We are the few the proud. We are the framers of the world. HOOOORA.
> 
> Hey KBK hold my hammer while I nail your GIRL%^%



Say what


----------

